
Russian Cyber Hacks on U.S. Electoral System Far Wider Than Previously Known - smacktoward
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-06-13/russian-breach-of-39-states-threatens-future-u-s-elections
======
cr0sh
The easiest way to fix this is also probably the most un-sexy way:

Eliminate the electronic aspect and go full manual records and tallying.

Essentially revert to a completely manual system.

Sure, no one would really like it. The logistics and storage needs would be
immense. It would take a longer time to count the votes.

But if done right, it would mean a system secure from any electronic
tampering.

Perhaps some of the records could be stored electronically - but all with a
hard air-gap; I'm sure there would be a way to take some of the pain out of
the system.

But even if not - even if it has to go back to completely manual, pen and
paper, storage in massive warehouse of paper or whatnot - and all the pain
that would entail - isn't it worth it to preserve what we have - our
democratic and representative political government system?

I think many would agree with me; my fear is that far more would rather have
convenience and shiny tools, and don't give a damn about possible security
issues. Far more than that just don't care at all (which is endemic to the
whole process, but is a wholly separate discussion of course).

------
Santosh83
There was this company I know who rigged their shareholders elections
routinely. If an ordinary company can do it, nation states definitely can. And
if they can rig their own elections, they certainly could try to tamper with
the elections of other nations.

The need for elections is representative democracy's big weak link.

------
ww520
The main question is: did Russian hack the DNC server to leak the emails?

------
remusrm
and facts from politicians

------
mtgx
Didn't Obama and Comey say that U.S. elections are unhackable? Were they
lying?

~~~
metalliqaz
No they did not, at least not in the context of this story.

At the time, the story was Trump's fallacious claims that there was widespread
voting fraud and tampering with voting machines. The implication was that
there were millions of illegitimate votes for his opponent. There was no
justification for his view that it was possible, or even if it was, that all
fraud would favor the Dems.

The context of this hacking is mostly of voter databases. This information can
be used for propaganda campaigns, and other kinds of targeted attacks that
suppress voter turnout, intimidate, and sew distrust in the system.

~~~
rdtsc
> the story was Trump's fallacious claims that there was widespread voting
> fraud

Well he wasn't completely wrong there:

[https://apnews.com/6b71a926cb624a209851b41ac616b184](https://apnews.com/6b71a926cb624a209851b41ac616b184)

~~~
metalliqaz
I believe he claimed that there was something like 2-3 million fraudulent
votes. Yes, he was completely wrong.

